# هل إضاءة منزلك جميلة أم مريحة ؟؟؟



## Ezzat_Baroudi (20 أغسطس 2008)

Lighting makes your House a Home ​
الإنارة تجعل منزلك بيتا


إدخل على الرابط التالي لمعرفة كيف تجعل منزلك بيتا

Home Lighting Design

ولكن كيف تستخدم الموقع؟ 
أولا إختر نوع الغرفة مثل المطبخ كالشكل التالي







ثانيا قم بتشغيل كافة أجهزة الإنارة كالشكل التالي ولاحظ تأثير كل جهاز على الغرفة 






وإذا أرت مشاهد الفيدو فإضغط على الرابط التالي

Video



أهم مواضيع تصميم الإنارة وبرامج الإنارة في هذا المنتدى



_________________________________________________________


----------



## حمد ماجد (21 أغسطس 2008)

عمل جيد
وشكرأً على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## تقني معماري (21 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه 

بالفعل موقع رائع 

الاناره تلعب دور أساسي في إبراز جماليات المنزل

الى اللقاء


----------



## mohamedmddm (21 أغسطس 2008)

حياك الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر غالي (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لمروركم المميز


----------



## تشرين الاول (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2008)

تشرين الأول لا شكر على واجب


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (26 أغسطس 2008)

الانارة تنعكس اما سلباً او ايجاباً على النفس 


موقع جميل جداً واحلى تنوير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2008)

صحيح كلامك أخي الدمشقي


----------



## البرق الصامت (27 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم.......


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (28 أغسطس 2008)

الله يسلمك


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (30 أغسطس 2008)

عت جد مشاركة هائلة .............
تشكررررررررررررررررررررررر.......


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (2 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا المعمارية نورهان


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الانارة عندنا في العراق مريحة جداً حيث ان انقطاع الكهرباء يصل الى 20 ساعة يومياً وهذا مريح فلا نضطر لاطفاء الاضوية الساطعة ...مع شكري لجميع المهندسين


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 سبتمبر 2008)

إنشاء الله يأتي يوم ونر ى العراق الحبيب مستقر


----------



## مهندس إضاءة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

طريقة سريعة ولكن مفيدة


----------



## raghad (9 سبتمبر 2008)

والله مشاركة غير عادية..لطيفة فعلا 
بارك الله فيك
الاخ عيدان السبعاوي..في العراق يخافون على عيوننا ويقطعون الكهرباء علينا كي لا نستعملها بطريقة خاطئة!!!:82::57:
يارب يوفق الجميع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على مشاركتكم اللطيفة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 أكتوبر 2008)

إخواني كيف ترون إضاءة منازلكم


----------



## الجرح العراقي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا عيني على المشاركة الجميلة

صح الكهرباء عدنا مطفية اكثر الاوقات
بس مرتاحين لان ماكو اظوية تاذي العين
هههههه
ولا تكييف يمرض الانسان

اخوكم
الجرح العراقي


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مهم جدا الانتباه الى الاضاءة في موضوع التخرج 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى المشرف تعتمد الاضاءة اولا على حركة دوران الشمس باتجاه المنزل قبل التصميم اضاءة طبيعية وشكرا وبالتوفيق المهندس / مصطفى


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ..

واعجبني كذلك تعبير ألإضائة تجعل منزلك بيتا ...


----------



## khopayp (18 أكتوبر 2008)

موضع جد مهم ويستاهل المتابعه


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكركم جميعا ولكن من من المعماريين وضع تصميم لإنارة أحد المشاريع السكنية 
أتمنى أن تضعوا المشاريع هنا


----------



## srour (30 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم
لكن كيف الإستفادة منه بطريقة عملية


----------



## sloma (31 أكتوبر 2008)

نور الله طريقك يوم القيامة


----------



## drill20 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا الله يعطيك العافيه على هالموقع الممتاز جدا عن انواع الاضاءه


----------



## azab1988 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه الاضائات الجامدة دى :8:
ده احنا كدة طلعنا مش شايفين اساسا من حتة اللمبة النيون اللى عندنا:d


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (13 نوفمبر 2008)

srour قال:


> تسلم
> لكن كيف الإستفادة منه بطريقة عملية



الإستفادة بأخذ الأفكار منه


----------



## م.محمد عبد القادر (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mehdi_b10 (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## كريم العاني (20 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 نوفمبر 2008)

تبارك الله
رائع بجد


----------



## Blackwind (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم على المشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## أحمد عبد الصمد (29 يناير 2009)

عمل جميل ورائع...


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيء جميل جدا يوفر على المختص عناء التجربة والتفكير :75:

كيف يمكن أن ندخل صورة التصميم الشخصي على هذا لنرى كيف تكون الإضاءة ؟ 

 وشكرا جزيلا :84:

 الله يوفقكم لكل خير ​


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (2 فبراير 2009)

وعليكم السلام 
أختي لايمكن إدخال صور عليه وإنما أخذ الأفكار منه
يكن الإطلاع على البرنامج التالي
برنامج يحوي على أفكار متعددة لتصميم إلإنارة للمكاتب والمحلات وإنارة واجهات المباني


----------



## أبو بسملة (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ranahandsa (7 مارس 2009)

شكــــــ باك الله فيك ــــــرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا إخواني على المشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (8 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم على مشاركاتمكم وتفاعلكم مع الموضوع


----------



## سيف الامير (19 أبريل 2009)

انه ابداع في تصاميم الانارة شكرا لك


----------



## كريم العاني (19 أبريل 2009)

موقع جميل جداً 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الامير (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم . اضاءة منزلي مريحة لنها انارة مخفية


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (20 أبريل 2009)

هل هي جميلة؟
الإنارة المخفية لاتفي بجميع المتطلبات 
فعندما تكون إنارة الشمس غير مباشرة من خلال الغيوم تكون الإنارة كئيبه
يمكن الإطلاع على الموضوع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=27845&stc=1&d=1229695787


----------



## حسام عبدالله (20 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا
الانارة الداخلية ركن رئيسي في التصميم فالانارة والالوان المستخدمة بدراسة معمقة تغير احساسنا بالفراغ 
ولها تاثير كبير على نفسية الانسان حيث يمكن ان تجعل منة انسان كئيب او تجعل منة انسان فرح ومرتاح
اشكركم على الموضوع واتمنى دراسات معمقة في الموضوع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (20 أبريل 2009)

سيف الامير قال:


> السلام عليكم . اضاءة منزلي مريحة لنها انارة مخفية


 
ولكن هل هي جميلة؟
أخي العزيز الإنارة المخفية لاتفي بجميع المتطلبات 
فعندما تكون إنارة الشمس غير مباشرة من خلال الغيوم تكون الإنارة كئيبه
يمكن الإطلاع على الموضوع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachmen...1&d=1229695787


----------



## اسلاموو (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة أكثر من رائع وشكرا


----------



## المهندسة ف (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع متميز شكرا لك فعلا الاضاءة مهمة وطريقة توزيعها تعطي احساس جيد بالراحة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 أبريل 2009)

أشكركم على المشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## توفيق فاضل (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
اخي الكريم مجهود تشكر عليه - شرح وافي و جميع مواضيع الاناره ممتازه و واضحه - جزاك الله عنا كل الخير و زادك علمل و نورا -
توجد عندي مشكله في تنزيل البرنامج الاناره مع العلم لدي free download manager
يصل التنزيل الى 99% و يتوقف و هذه المره الثانيه- تحيه لك و لكل من ساهم في هذا المجودالرائع


----------



## نورالدين تو (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك لما يحب و يرضاه


----------



## hassanس (4 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## من جدة (4 مايو 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا مهندس

بجد ما كنت اتوقع إن فيه مثل هالمواقع اللي تقرب وتوضح الصورة لاستخدام الإضاءة

تقبل مروري


----------



## الباشارضا (8 مايو 2009)

ربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hmode (8 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا و **يعطيك الف عافيه 
*


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (19 مايو 2009)

الله يعافيك ونتمى أن نرى تصميم لإنارة المنازل


----------



## ABDUSALAM111 (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم : لقد سوررة بالرابط والمواقع ووجدت المفيد بركاء الله فيكم . اخوكم وزميلكم في الموقع على الدوام انشاء الله


----------



## sattam533 (5 يونيو 2009)

مجهود كبير 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## جمال السلعوس (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## معاذ سليمان (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## عبدووا (12 يونيو 2009)

لو تتمكنون من افادتنا بمشل هذه المواضيع باللغة الفرنسية أو العربية فأنا ضعيف باللغة الإنجليزية وشكرا لكم مسبقا
نتمنى ردا سريعا


----------



## romaniga11 (16 يونيو 2009)

thx ya ghaly 3al topic el gamed


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 يونيو 2009)

الشكر للجميع على المشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العمل بسطه


----------



## محمد سعدون محمد (27 يوليو 2009)

روعة والله العظيم انت روعة 

شكرا على هذا الكهم من المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مفيد وجميل وممتع في الوقت ذاته


----------



## طارق المبروك دجن (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (19 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك أخي طارق على مرورك الكريم


----------



## mahmoud nassar (25 أغسطس 2009)

موقع جميل شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله فيك 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MBudran (5 سبتمبر 2009)

عنجد شكرا الك والله يعطيك الف عافيه موضوع رائع وبيعطي فكره عن توزيع الاضائه والاستفاده منها من الناحيه الجماليه وشده الاضائه شكرا الك بنتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## HARANKASH (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sam2 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشور ياباش ع الصورة الرائعه


----------



## sam2 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكور ع الصوره الرائعه


----------



## sam2 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ع الصوره الرائعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (10 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكر الجميع على المشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## kareem maher (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جيد


----------



## حسن الرابع (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات الجيده


----------



## المعماري حسين (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u very much


----------



## محمود العزونى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## أبو معاوية00 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا شيئ رائع ولكن أليس ثمة طريقة لتحميل هذا البرنامج ؟ أرجوا الأفادة مشكورا..


----------



## سعيد الحلواني (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا واحسن اليكم


----------



## m-nour (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عطيفة (24 يناير 2010)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك- رائع:77:


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (21 فبراير 2010)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركة


----------



## روعه (21 فبراير 2010)

موقع رائع 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Alaraqi (7 مارس 2010)

حياك الله وبرك لله فيك سؤال/ هل يمكن استخدام البرنامج لتصاميم اخرى للمنازل او الابنية بصورة عامة


----------



## أبو ديمة (15 مارس 2010)

الله ينور عليكم


----------



## fathe_abadi (7 أبريل 2010)

100%


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المرور


----------



## أبوأحسان (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamad525 (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## emad elnazer (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emad elnazer (10 مارس 2011)

ممكن من الساده الاعضاء توضيح كيفيه شبك كونتاكتر 24 ساعه وطريقه الضبط (اغاثه)


----------



## emad elnazer (10 مارس 2011)

رجا الرد


----------



## emad elnazer (10 مارس 2011)

هل من اجابه


----------



## Ayat Ilyyan (2 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله جدا جميل.....


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


----------



## عبدالله إبراهيم (20 أبريل 2011)

برنامج رائع 
الشكر لك


----------



## THE GENIUS MAN (30 مايو 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة

وجزاك الله خيرا:77:
​


----------



## PURE_HEART (31 مايو 2011)

مشكووور اخوي
راح يفيدنا موضوعك بالتصميم كثيييير


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا فالتصميم جزء مهم في اعمال الانارة وفي كافة مجالات الحياة


----------



## Mohanad AL-dulaimi (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم لهذا التواصل الجميل


----------



## kareem moh (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saaddd (7 مارس 2012)

مشكور وانشاء الله مأجور


----------

